# Avengers Endgame: A depressing slam dunk for Thanos



## Floofy Puggles (May 19, 2019)

Hello, so Avengers Endgame came out and i was mourning over Thanos. He genuinely did nothing wrong and he just wanted to rest and watch the sunrise on a grateful universe. He was doing this until 5 years later till the turdvengers decided to beat up and kill a handicapped thanos. How fucked up is that? However, despite his departure, his ideals, goals, and accomplishments still live on. I think till this day we will all remember how he balanced the universe. Lets take this time to remember all the great things he did and celebrate for everything he has done for us.


----------



## Paprika (May 19, 2019)

I wish Thanos snapped puggles away like the ghey she is


----------



## Crimcyan (May 19, 2019)

...I once again sincerely apologize for the actions of my wife. 

_pulls the husky away from her computer and puts her at a desk with the textbooks she should be studying_


----------



## Infrarednexus (May 19, 2019)

He will always live on in our hearts


----------



## Paprika (May 19, 2019)

Crimcyan said:


> ...I once again sincerely apologize for the actions of my wife.
> 
> _pulls the husky away from her computer and puts her at a desk with the textbooks she should be studying_



You have to put her collar back on, or else stuff like this happens.


----------



## Crimcyan (May 19, 2019)

Paprika said:


> You have to put her collar back on, or else stuff like this happens.


Im trying to, but she keeps running away from me when I have it in my hand


----------



## Floofy Puggles (May 19, 2019)

Crimcyan said:


> Im trying to, but she keeps running away from me when I have it in my hand


Grrrrr !!!


----------



## Paprika (May 19, 2019)

Floofy Puggles said:


> Grrrrr !!!


Don't make me come over there and hold you down, husker mum!


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (May 19, 2019)

Nobody gonna miss the yeezy-chin, universe-snappin, grape soda lookin maniac thanos was.
Really, we need to focus on the death of Black Widow.
R.I.P. Nat, at least you tried to get Steve a girlfriend after Peggy died.


----------



## Magnavox (May 19, 2019)

I'm in morning over the 28 dollars I spend on snacks for a 3 hour movie. Also, Since the infinity stones were destroyed, Thanos could comeback.


----------



## Slytherin Umbreon (May 19, 2019)

Digimon never really die.


----------



## Magnavox (May 19, 2019)

I'm also in mourning for Chris Hemsworth's sweet abs.


----------



## Floofy Puggles (May 20, 2019)

Paprika said:


> Don't make me come over there and hold you down, husker mum!


!!! You will hold me down sweetie!!


----------



## Floofy Puggles (May 20, 2019)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> Nobody gonna miss the yeezy-chin, universe-snappin, grape soda lookin maniac thanos was.
> Really, we need to focus on the death of Black Widow.
> R.I.P. Nat, at least you tried to get Steve a girlfriend after Peggy died.


That part was very underrated.


----------



## Floofy Puggles (May 20, 2019)

Magnavox said:


> I'm in morning over the 28 dollars I spend on snacks for a 3 hour movie. Also, Since the infinity stones were destroyed, Thanos could comeback.


Hulk accidentally snapped thanos back :3.


----------



## Floofy Puggles (May 20, 2019)

Magnavox said:


> I'm also in mourning for Chris Hemsworth's sweet abs.


The funny part is that farmer thanos looked like he lost some weight compared to thorabs.


----------



## Infrarednexus (May 20, 2019)

Thanos is fine. See?



https://imgur.com/height%3D1706%3Bid%3DF5U2egq%3Btype%3Dgifv%3Bwidth%3D960


----------



## Crimcyan (May 20, 2019)

Floofy Puggles said:


> Grrrrr !!!


You growling at me is kinda hot ngl


----------

